# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Full tower

## mikemtb

Χαρίζεται το κάτωθι ικριωμα για pc
Εχει αποσπώμενο ide, rca, usb hub, ir receiver
Παραλαβή μονο από τον χώρο μου


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

Up

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

